# Ufermatte?



## toyotamartin (3. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Teichfreunde,stehe vor folgender Entscheidung:habe beim Bau unseres Teiches wegen des fesigen Untergrundes das Aushubmaterial tw als Damm verwenden müssen um auf eine ordentliche Tiefe zu kommen(2,3m).Außen also zur Wiese haben wir Schotter und flache Steine angeschüttet,das hält auch jetzt noch ,nach 4 Jahren sehr gut und sieht auch top aus.Aber auf der Wasserseite haben wir uns immer noch zu nichts entscheiden können,die Wände sind eigentlich,weil als Damm,sehr steil,das Wasser langt fast bis zum Rand,doch da sind stellenweise 20-50 cm wo man die kahle grüne Folie sieht.Das sieht nicht gut aus und schadet auch der Folie mit der Zeit.Frage:was gibst noch außer der Böschungsmatte von Naturagart,und welche Erfahrungen habt ihr damit gemacht,oder mit anderen Produkten?Martin


----------



## karsten. (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte?*

Bilder ! ?


----------



## axel (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte?*

Hallo Martin !

Ich hab mir gestern einen Kunstrasen gehohlt mit meinem Auto , da war nachher viel Abrieb in meinem Auto . Einen frischen Kunstrasen würde ich nicht in den Teich legen .
Ich hab meine Ufermatte dort gekauft .
http://cgi.ebay.de/Ufermatte-5-0-m-...yZ119708QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Ruf dort einfach an , sage welche Abmaße Du brauchtst und laß Dir den Preis sagen .
Die Reststücke sind aber am günstigsten wenn wenig mitbieten  

Gruß 

axel


----------



## günter-w (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte?*

Hallo Martein ich würde den oberen Bereich mit Steinen kaschieren. Ein Bankett schaffen ca 70cm tief und dann mit Steinen von innen die Folie schützen. Das ist einfach eine Möglichkeit, ob das bei dir geht weis ich nicht da ich dein Teich nicht kenne. Bilder oder Teichprofilskizze währen da schon hilfreich.


----------



## toyotamartin (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte?*

Hier ein Bild ca 2 jahre alt,Wasserstand jetzt deutlich höher,auch mehr Steinplatten auf der Dammkrone verlegt.


----------



## Annett (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte?*

Hallo Martin,

das mit dem Bild hat irgendwie nicht geklappt.  

Versuch es bitte nochmal und schau dafür einfach die Anleitung in meiner Signatur an. 
Das wird schon.


----------



## toyotamartin (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte?*

So jetzt sollte es klappen...


----------



## Kalle (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte?*

*Nein   *nicht geklappt 



Schade.


----------



## toyotamartin (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte?*


----------



## Annett (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte?*

Hi,

wenn Du die Matten/Vlies, also alles, was Wasser durch kapillare Kräfte nach oben zieht, über die "Dammkrone" hinweg legst, dann zieht Dir das den Teich leer. 
Das Wasser tropft auf der anderen Seite einfach aus der Matte, läuft den Hang hinab und dann in den Garten. 
Da ist Günters Vorschlag, sofern ausführbar, m.M.n. besser!


----------



## toyotamartin (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte?*

Das Foto ist 2 Jahre alt,jetzt sind  eigentlich auf der gesammten Dammkrone  schwarze Granitplatten verlegt und auf der Wiesenseite eben Schotter,mir gehts nur um den kleinen Bereich (10 bis 30cm,je nach Wasserstand)von der Dammkrone zur Wasserlinie.Steine aufschichten ist eine sehr schöne Lösung ,leider ist das nicht durchführbar(man kann nur mit Allradkleinlkw bis zum Teichrand zufahren)Danke vorerst  Martin


----------



## Annett (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte?*

Hallo Martin,

aus welchem Material ist denn die Folie?
Evtl. kann man die Ufermatte mit Kleber direkt auf die Folie kleben (vorher muss diese natürlich gründlich gereinigt werden).
Du könntest sogar Taschenmatten nehmen und diese Taschen als weitere Pflanzmöglichkeiten nutzen.
Oder Du nimmst sogenannte Verbundmatten oder Vlies, die/das mit einer Schicht Mörtel überzogen werden. So ist die Folie geschützt und nicht mehr sichtbar.

Wichtig ist, dass die Matten nicht zum Docht werden, der Dir den Teich entleert!


----------



## Kurt (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte?*

Hallo Martin,

ich bin nicht so der Fan von Böschungsmatten und stell dir 2 Zeichnungen als Vorschlag dazu, die möglich aber doch mit etwas Aufwand verbunden sind:

die einfachste (ohne viel Grabarbeiten) funktioniert mit einem "Sandschlauch", der rundum unterhalb der Wasserlinie gehängt wird. Befestigt mit Nirodraht an Schleife beim Schlauch und über das Ufer zu einem Hering. Die Dicke des beötigten Schlauches (hängt vom Gefälle ab)  muß ausgetestet werden, damit darüber geschlichteter  Sand und Steine nicht über den Rand nach unten rutschen.
Material, das doch beim Baden in Bewegung kommt und nach Unten rutscht, muß hin und wieder mal ersetzt werden.

die 2. erfordert doch einiges an Arbeit:  Granitplatten beiseite,  Folie großzügig außerhalb der neu geplanten Kapillarsperre abschneiden. Stufe ausheben, Senkrechte Steinreihe aufstellen, daran/darauf die Folie andübeln, überflüssige Folie abschneiden, Granitplatten darüber verlegen,  innerer Stufenrand mit Natursteinen belegen (natürlich so, daß sie nicht runterrutschen) und bis zum Ufer mit Kies/Sand usw. befüllen. Das Photo zeigt eine ähnliche Lösung, bei der ich am Stufenrand einen Eichenbalken mit Niroschienen außerhalb der Teichfolie befestigt habe und dann zum Rand hin mit Kiesel gefüllt habe. Auch das Flies wurde am Balken befestigt.

Die Randzone kann auch bepflanzt werden - je mehr Wurzelwerk dann drin ist, desto besser hält die Zone gesamt.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee

Kurt


----------



## toyotamartin (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte?*

Kurt,Superidee mit dem Schlauch,aus was für einem Material besteht der Schlauch? Folie ist Sarnafil PVC mit Glasvlieseinlage.


----------



## Kurt (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte?*

Servus Martin,

mit GOOGELN nach "Teichsäcke" kommt so einiges darüber auf den Schirm.  
Das Material wird oft GEOTEXTIL genannt und hält so einiges aus.
Da es diesen Sandschlauch aber wahrscheinlich noch nicht auf dem Markt gibt, mußt du einen Hersteller finden, der das wunschgemäß herstellt.

Viel Spaß beim tüfteln und suchen!

Kurt


----------

